# Chicken and Bacon Roll



## wicked1 (May 27, 2009)

We really enjoy this purchased from supermarkets when we are in Lefkada, however we are currently back in the UK and have asked a friend to bring some over, however we dont know the Greek name of this delicacy.
It consists of chicken, bacon, peppers and possibly cheese rolled to look like a joint and is found in freezers of local supermarkets.
Thanks in advance for any help


----------

